# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

Looking for MKV Masiontech signature series, or bagyard fronts. I have koni adjustable coils fronts plus cash.. actually i dont even need the bags my bags are the same...
let me know


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*WTB/WTT MK4 bags for MK2/MK3 bags*

Lookin to either sell all 4 MK4 struts and rear bags OR swap someone for MK2/MK3 struts and rear bags. I have a full mason-tech kit. I traded in my MK4 and wanna put it all on my MK2 now. It all has less the 1K miles on it.

_Modified by vwmk2vr6s at 8:23 PM 1-13-2009_


_Modified by vwmk2vr6s at 8:24 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*WTB 2 Viair compressors and a manifold valves*

building a setup for my Saab 900 show car gonna go air in 09 so i'm lookin for a set of compressors and valves, actually ne thing u got for sale minus the bags, tank, lines. thanks let me know what u got for grabs boys.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

would like to buy components for a mkII...everything needed


----------



## theteejmiester (Dec 11, 2008)

*WTB air management struff*

hey i am looking for some 3/8 valves,or manifold valve blocks.and compressors,tank ect for a build that i am starting.if anyone has some good stuff they wanna get rid of let me know.
thanks in advance


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_would like to buy components for a mkII...everything needed

Scott is selling his full kit. Great price too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4088356


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (vwmk2vr6s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk2vr6s* »_
Scott is selling his full kit. Great price too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4088356

ya a little more than i have to spend....but will trade these for a setup...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4228920


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

done


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:09 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (ericjohnston27)*

mason tech signature series front struts with custom top mounts from scott
1k....will throw in my rear bag setup to just needs a new bag


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Hinrichs)*

Getting out of my turbo project, looking for a full air setup for MKV plus cash for all my BT VRt stuff. Everything you need, motor, trans, GT35r, *LOTS* of extras! 
check out this link: http://www.tndubs.com/forums/i...=8179
Thanks zdubvdubr6 for letting me know the link didn't work. Listed items below, let me know if you have questions. 
I&#146;m looking for 6k for all this. If someone thinks I have lost my mind on the price consider all the money I have spent and pm me.

ATP kit
ATP front mount with chrome plated piping &#150; 2-2.5 inch
Tapped oil pan
95 VR with around 30k on it 
C2 head spacer
Alternator, starter, and TB included
ATP turbo manifold - this and the hot side of the turbo have a nice new black coating
ATP stainless heat shield &#150; NEW
Turbo blanket &#150; NEW
ECU with C2 42lb obdI tune &#150; sort of rare
C2 chrome short runner intake with pass side throttle body
Transmission with around 30k on it
Pelican diff 
APR bolt kit 
Stock set of VR axles &#150; I have a new boot for one side that has a rip in it
NIB 1420 sprung 4 puk comp clutch
NIB QTP electric exhaust cut out
NIB QTP stainless Y pipe &#150; 3 inch
NIB QTP Digital Dump Controller with 3 presets and 0-100% open/close control
NIB - all three VF mounts (2 engine &#150; 1 trans) 
Greddy turbo timer
Turbo XS manual boost controller 
Greddy type S BOV with recirc kit
Tial WG with open dump tube 
GT35r &#150; no shaft play &#150; comes on like a raging bull at 4k
4 inch C2 MAF housing with MAF installed 
4 inch intake all the way to the turbo
3 inch v-band DP
NIB Dawes Duel Stage boost controller
NIB parts4vw clutch install kit (already put on the rear main seal and trans seal)
In-line fuel pump
NIB T-bolt clamps &#150; enough to do all the pressurized side
New 4 bar fpr installed
NIB plug set &#150; have yet to put them in
3 inch side exit exhaust &#150; comes out just behind the drivers door on my GTI
NOS 35 wet kit
2 NOS bottle
Autotech light weight flywheel &#150; just resurfaced, not installed
Autopoer 6pt bolt in cage &#150; mkiii fitment only

NIB = new in box, not installed 
I know there is more, I&#146;ll add it as I think of it. .




_Modified by dubman#1 at 2:11 PM 2/6/2009_


----------



## 1973 bug (Jul 17, 2006)

I need 2 dual pressure gauges 
and 1 single gauges
also i need a water separator 
Let me know what u got


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Need some Coilovers ASAP for a Mkv!!
Fk's any variation.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

WTB: Firestone rear kit for MK4.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

want to buy a firestone rear bag set for te mkiv so me and miller can have a spare and so i can have all 4 corners on air again


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

FS: Pair of Viair 480 Compressors....PM me


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (absoluturq)*

no longer need this. got everything i needed


_Modified by VDFOSHO at 9:04 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

WTB: Coilover/ uair strut bag front setup. Let me know what you got.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB: Universal Air aerosports for mk4 coil over set up.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

wtt air setup for coils + cash
mason tech signature series struts with custom top mounts
firestone rear bags 
5gal tank
copper hardline to do full setup plus all fittings to keep it plastic
eas 7 switchbox
dual vair comprssors i think the 380s i dont remember
3 different water traps
3/8 manifold valves
and the 3 boxes of fittings and parts that i have been collecting


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Hinrichs)*

WTB: BagYard *front* struts - Mk4 Jetta


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_WTB: BagYard *front* struts - Mk4 Jetta

contact andrew m. on here. he is the supplier for bagyard


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
contact andrew m. on here. he is the supplier for bagyard

I talked to him, but I was hoping for slightly used because they're still pretty darn expensive if they're new.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
I talked to him, but I was hoping for slightly used because they're still pretty darn expensive if they're new.

lol most people just got theirs. I doubt many people will be looking to sell for a while..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (msuzuki126)*

looking to sell my autopilot. ecu was replaced under warranty last june.
comes with sensors, wires, ecu and relay. 
Make offer. I need moneys for front struts and figured i go analog


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
lol most people just got theirs. I doubt many people will be looking to sell for a while..

Yeah I figured that, just praying for a miracle lol. Maybe we can get another group buy assembled in the near future.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_WTB: BagYard *front* struts - Mk4 Jetta

you got pm


----------



## thelmuffinman (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking for everything to completely drop a mkiv gti...have stock suspension if anyone is trying to go back to stock


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*WTB Rear Coliover Perches for an MKV*

I am looking for rear perches for an MKV from someone who is splitting up theier set to do air.
Shoot me an IM if you have a set.
Thank you,
PAtrick


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTT: Dual 400C Compressors, brand new in box.... looking for dual 480c's plus some cash on my end. will sell outright if the price is right.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Larry Appleton)*

WTB: rear mk3 air setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB: asco 3/8 valve pack
money sitting in paypal acct and looking to see if theres a slightly cheaper/used set before buying new


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (BADCLOWN)*

3/8" 2 way valve. Broken. If you can fix it, it's free. You pay shipping.


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread January - March 2009 (Jade Wombat)*

WTB:i need the shorter strut bushings like j-13's or if anyone know where i can buy them


----------



## thelmuffinman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (thelmuffinman)*

All my pm's got cleared so whoever I was talking to about buying your suspension I've lost all your info!







So again, looking for everything to drop my 2003 gti.


----------



## 81rabbitd (Apr 20, 2008)

wtt my 10 switch for a 4 switch


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*WTB MK3 bags*

I need front and rear bags and struts for a MK3. I have everything else.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i need a switch box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

WTB: Full air set up for MKV the whole shabang, PM me I have ultra lows now


----------

